

Ask HN: Are there any good landing page services? - bendauphinee

I'm working up a landing page for a project I'm starting, and I was wondering if there were any good services HN could thing of to make it easier to collect email addresses, until I get it together a bit more.<p>I can code, but would prefer to spend the time on something other than this task.
======
erik_p
<http://launchrock.com/> if that's not too meta for you.

~~~
bendauphinee
That is a bit meta :D Also, it'd be nice if they were actually live right now.

~~~
erik_p
well if you share them with "x" amount of friends you'll bump to the top of
the invite list.

